# Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure



## Broom

Hi All

Just a quick one, is Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure suitable for a crack in the GRP, seems a good solution to a number of cracks I have.

Anyone used it successfully.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

This penetrating water-based sealant is formulated to be so thin that by using capillary action it can find its way inside fine cracks and set to a clear flexible seal 
Uses: About the house: Leaks in roofs, windows, cracks in brickwork, ageing joinery, rubber seals, joints, glass etc 
For the caravan: Leaks around the windows, metal and rubber trim fittings; rivets; gullies and skylights. 
For the boat: Leaking windows, portlights, decks, coachroofs, deck houses etc, cracked planks, centreboard casings and around the deck fittings

http://www.captaintolley.com

This is the usual recomended product for gelcoat cracks.
Plastic Padding Gelcoat Filler - > Gelcoat Filler. Fine white filler for the repairing holes, cracks or scratches in GRP Repairs and fills surface scratches, holes, etc in glass fibre hulls and superstructures Supplied as a white paste which can be pigmented Sets in 20 minutes ....

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...rpXT53UDqjB0QXNqrXgDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CIEBEPMCMAE#
Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic

I have used it on boats and on a Romahome

Its very good at small gelcoat cracks especially if you catch them before they get dirty.

Over time however I have found colour changes so that the crack stands out. I had my romahome 13 years and the crack that did in week three stayed waterproof.


----------



## bmb1uk

put some in mrs's tea , aint opened her mouth alnight 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its a crack cure  
Not a gobstopper

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle

Wow Dave 
Have you ever thought about going on mastermind :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Specialist subject : Captain trolley

Les


----------



## sallytrafic

Thats a wrong answer then lifestyle - it's Capt Tolley not Trolley


----------



## lifestyle

sallytrafic said:


> Thats a wrong answer then lifestyle - it's Capt Tolley not Trolley


Trolley sounds better 
   :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## 04HBG

I have used Cpt Tolleys for quite a few years on the boat, it is ideal for sealing very fine leaks in windows and deck fittings as it is very thin and manages to penetrate into fine cracks.

It dries out like a very thin rubber and after a time tends to go black and dirty looking.
I have seen it suggested for using on cracked shower bases etc and in my opinion that would be a sheer waste if time.

For GRP body repairs then i would use gelcoat, either filler or topcoat which can be painted on, for minor cracks.

RD


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ditto Franks post. I used it on a leak on an RV about 15 years ago that was a niggle. We sold the van about 12 years ago.

We recently had the RV in for a solar panel to be installed and out of curiosity I was looking around the van and the you could just see a faintly discoloured area where I had applied Captain Tolleys creeping crack cure (always makes me smile)

The damp meter reading inside was perfect though.

Just a word of caution, the finer the crack the better the penetration because of capillary action, don't think that it is a "repair" if you have a hole or damage.

Excellent Product all round

Looks like Sally Traffic as well :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner

I used it to seal a leaky headlight unit.
The shape and joints are so complicated that I am still not sure if it worked or not. Still getting slight condensation but this might be due to fluctuating temperatures at this time of year.


----------



## SNandJA

I have used it successfully on boats and keep some in the van just in case. Posted this link on a previous thread and if you read the 2 reviews here and look for the marine version link below there are 7 reviews.

Captain Tolley's Caravan Cure

Marine Version

I doubt there is any difference in the product? As Sallytraffic points out it is for surface cracks. It is very thin liquid and spreads everywhere (one of the reviews mentions this) and you need to clean any overspills as it will attract the dirt and show a slight discolouration in time. It does work in my experience with boats.

Steve


----------

